

Show HN: FigShare - let scientists share their unused data - nhoss2
http://figshare.com/

======
aheilbut
There isn't nearly enough time to read a even a fraction of the information
published that is (more or less) carefully selected, analzyed, vetted, and
explicated in papers.

Nobody has time to trawl through random junk that people will upload to the
internet. Moreover, if one is proposing to run an archive, it needs to have
serious long-term funding to prevent data from from being lost. Even the NCBI
has trouble maintaining funding for projects like the Sequence Read Archive.

~~~
mhahnel
FigShare has funding from not for profit agencies. Storage is cheap. Linking
data avoids the trawling.

